# KUWAIT CITY | Alshaya HQ and Four Seasons | 22 fl | 11 fl | U/C



## Huppoe (Jan 5, 2007)

Innovativeness always rocks.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i count only 65 floors if the top part is only non habitable roof feature.. this also sounds more realistic if the height to the tip is only 320m


----------



## choyak (Oct 29, 2005)

I just had a 'euphoric' event. I reckon that two of these towers adjacent to each other with the roof appearing as two arches would be marvelous IMO!!!!


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

Ese del 69 said:


> Oriental style architecture in Western style building...great!


that's not oriental style btw... please don't mix up that up with islamic architecture.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

according to www.gulfconstructiononline.com the main construction work is expected this october


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

great


----------



## joobn (May 4, 2006)

looks like my grandma on the crapper


----------



## giovani kun (Jan 26, 2007)

have to say ot's fantastic i love it


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

*Gate of Kuwait Tower *
August 2007

*Owner:* Al Shaya Group
*Budget:* Estimated $172 million
*Scope of work: *The project calls for the design and construction of a 79-storey mixed-use tower in Al Sour Street. The first three levels will offer parking space for 1,600 cars. The next 10 floors will be a five-star hotel and the remaining floors will be offices with business facilities including conference halls. The project will have a built-up area of 127,000 sq m and will provide 5,000 sq m of retail space.
*Status:* Sources indicate that the client is in the final stage of design work. Tender documents for the main contract will probably be issued in September. Construction work will take four years to complete.

www.gulfconstructionworldwide.com


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great news


----------



## NoAllegiance (Jul 25, 2007)

*A Sad Day*

I must say that this building looks bland, uninspiring, usual, and ordinary. That is, until the magnificent arch. It is perhaps the only feature to redeem this skyscraper. It is a sad day when these architects and engineers, who get well paid, can't find a more creative design for the crown jewel of Kuwait.


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

I must say its a new twist in the "hole on top" design concept.


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

either the people are 20 metres tall or that building doesn't look 320m. It's a stunning design though.


----------



## Muse (Sep 12, 2002)

joobn said:


> looks like my grandma on the crapper


Oh dear! Couldn't imagine. 

If it goes ahead, this is one of those towers that could either look great or really, really baaaad IMO. The cladding and finishes would have to be top notch otherwise it will look like a terrible joke.


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Looks like a bottle opener


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

i like the idea to build something that looks like a huge islamic relic where you can live (or work or whatever) in.
and i think they've made a beautiful design out of that idea.


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

atlaslion said:


> New renders


Great looking tower - i love it kay:

I'm very happy to finally see architectural work that incorporates some of the best Islamic Floral Patterns & Geometry - very cool. 

Learn more about Islamic Floral Patterns & Geometry 
http://www.islamicarchitecture.org/art/islamic-geometry-and-floral-patterns.html


----------



## CrazY (Dec 17, 2005)

03/10/07

construction has begun, they are digging up the site and its currently at -1 floor. 










if any of the moderators would change the title to U/C, i'll appreciate it


----------



## AshMat (Aug 20, 2007)

This looks pretty nice.
That 2nd render could satisfy the people who wanted the SWFC to have a circle in the top


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

fantastic news Crazy


----------



## charles54 (Apr 24, 2010)

from today, sorry for the very poor quality anyway the tower was about 15-18 floors high and am not very sure whether it is gate of kuwait , can anyone post the map of its location


----------



## charles54 (Apr 24, 2010)

today!,


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Al Hamra Tower looks fantastic in that pic


----------



## charles54 (Apr 24, 2010)

^^ ill get more shots including some at night


----------



## dunefreezer (Mar 30, 2011)

^^I agree.....I makes me happy to see when a place is going to be built with something that represents them, that is unique to them.


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

X-posting updates from the Kuwait sub-forum:


ChaoticTranquility said:


> Here's a bit of information to clear things up:
> - The supertall Gate concept is NOT going through
> - The final, approved concept has been designed by Gensler, the same architects behind The Avenues
> - The final concept will consist of two towers: one will serve as the Alshaya headquarters and will be up to a maximum of 42 stories while the other will be the Four Seasons Hotel at 20-25 stories
> ...


ChaoticTranquility, please confirm the following-

(1) Does this project (Gate of Kuwait Tower) still contain a super-tall?
(2) Has the construction work started?


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

Hmmm... I preferred the original renderings.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Recent render of Gate of Kuwait development by KEO for Alshaya:









http://www.behance.net/gallery/Gate-of-Kuwait/5668661

Can anyone confirm this as the revised project?


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

desertpunk said:


> Recent render of Gate of Kuwait development by KEO for Alishaya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-04-03 by q8hm


----------



## jesuz1970 (Sep 6, 2006)

wath happend with this ??


----------



## ANDRETO (Sep 3, 2010)

desertpunk said:


> Recent render of Gate of Kuwait development by KEO for Alshaya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ It's not a gate anymore...


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, not a gate but a MUCH better design, really nice.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

WonderlandPark said:


> Yes, not a gate but a MUCH better design, really nice.


Agreed. It looks really classy! :cheers:




q8hm said:


> 11-9-2013


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

Any updates? Love the new redesign....


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


q8hm said:


> 6-4-2014


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

If that's really a new design, then what a disappointment! It's gone from a building that would have genuinely reflected the Islamic character of the region to one that could be built anywhere in the world.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

not supertall anymore i suppose? hope we will get a final height soon, that is not too dissappointing, if in fact the new design is what gets build


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The development has been given another haircut:*



ChaoticTranquility said:


> *Updates:
> 
> - The office tower is approximately 22 floors overground.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

q8hm said:


> 12-6-2014
> 
> مركز تحميل الصور


...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*22/6*



charles54 said:


> from today


----------



## ChaoticTranquility (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi guys -

Here's a great update by an active member of the Kuwait forums; the towers have reached higher heights and there is noted progress on the exterior cladding. Sadly, the cladding looks quite cheap and tacky but hopefully more of it will change that... We shall see.

Also, can we change the name of this thread? The office tower's name is Burj Alshaya and the hotel portion is Four Seasons Hotel Kuwait at Burj Alshaya, so "Burj Alshaya and Four Seasons Hotel Kuwait at Burj Alshaya" would be great. The tower's heights are also 45 stories and 25 stories respectively.

Thank you.

- K

***



CrazY said:


>


----------



## ChaoticTranquility (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello there - 

Here are some updated renderings of the final concept that is currently being built. There are some slight variations in the glass, detailing [see the tops of the buildings compared to the older renderings] and in the design of the entrance/pool canopies. It's more refined and should hopefully look good upon completion in early 2016.

Also, can someone PLEASE revise the heights in the title? The tower heights are *46 floors* for the office tower and *25 floors* for the Four Seasons Hotel.

- K

***


----------



## ChaoticTranquility (Mar 4, 2006)

Quick update from this morning. When I checked yesterday afternoon, the Four Seasons building [the smaller one] had ten floors that were lacking cladding but they were up to nine this morning. Looks like the Hotel might make that late 2016 opening after all, but the office building looks like it needs more time yet.

[Can one of the mods please edit this thread title to reflect the 45 floors in the office tower and 25 for the hotel, please? The office tower will also be 205 meters tall.]

- K


----------

